# Epson printer not communicating with computer



## laurietoo (Dec 28, 2006)

CX5900 Epson scanner/printer is not communicating with computer via the USB cable.
Printer/scanner works fine as a standalone unit but I want to use it with various programmes on my PC...The chosen file/image begins to spool but it stops and a 'cannot communicate with computer' message appears. 
I have downloaded Epson's Manual for printers connected to computer but it is not helpful at all.
Please advise..Thank you

Details:Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
GenuineIntel x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 7 
224MB RAM
63% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (33488MB free)
Available space on drive C: 33488MB of 38152MB (FAT32)


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

Read and carry out the instructions in post #8 by JohnWill HERE.

Sounds to me like the USB ports might be having a communication problem.

Scorp.


----------



## laurietoo (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you Scorp...I attempted to print out Post #8 but my printer is definitely not going to print from the PC.
I have tried every which-way to get some response but to no avail. Epson 'Self Help' etc is far from that and always seems to stop just short of asking the right questions!!!
When I attempt to print from Word ( or any other application) the printer shortcut icon appears for a split second in the right hand of the status bar then...nothing.
If I press Start on the printer it makes a valiant attempt to kid me with a humming sound...then prints...a blank sheet....
All attempts to Clean Head etc fail as it informs that there is not enough ink to clean Head....these are new cartridges..scarcely used as the jolly thing wont let me use them!
I can print a test for Nozzle Check...it's OK
Have printed a sheet from Head Alignment...no probs there
Printing direct from Scanner is fine...prints the Index sheet and makes note of the selections made on that sheet with no trouble...just will not communicate properly with the PC.

Could it possibly be a memory prob...not enough ram or?
and if that is the way to go, how much more ram can my machine cope with...I know nothing about the inner workings....


----------



## laurietoo (Dec 28, 2006)

I have attempted to print this web page...it was processed through to Print Preview, then when print called for and Default Printer selected, the Printing window listed 4 pages ...printer icon appeared in status bar...
then disappeared.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, you can do it easily enough with the 'post' open on the screen, then just flip between the necessary 'windows' to do the device manager stuff. It's simple, and nothing to be afraid of....just take note of John's 'note' on USB keyboard and mouse if you have one.

I've attached the fix.reg to this post, so you can download it easily enough. Just right click on it and rename, and remove the .txt from the end of the filename. This board wont let me upload a .reg file 

If you want to make sure I have done the .reg file correctly, right click on it and select 'open with'...then scroll down and use notepad. You will see it is the correct file and I'm not trying to destroy your computer.....you can never be too careful.

Let us know if you need more help....but really, unless the USB is checked etc, we can't do more until we know it works.

As for memory, it will depend on the motherboard....do you know what make/model of motherboard you have?

Scorp.


----------



## krisdrogers (Aug 26, 2007)

I had to reboot my computer a couple of months ago and just NOW needed my printer/scanner. I cannot find my disc to program it back into my computer. I'm afraid that it got thrown away with the box by my husband. Is there anything I can do? Please let me know ASAP!! Thanks so much!!!

Krisdrogers


----------

